# ISPConfig belastet mySQL und macht es unbrauchbar!



## flaggschiff (9. Mai 2010)

*ISPConfig belastet mySQL mit Sleep Prozesse*

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob das ein Bug ist, aber wenn das nicht zu ändern geht kann ich ISPConfig so leider nicht einsetzen!

Der Server ist neu, jetzt fertig eingericht, und ich wundere mich warum bei der Mail-Zustellung der Fehler "Too many connections" auftaucht.

Ich schau also in die MySQL-DB unter Prozesse und hab weit über 400 Prozesse von ISPConfig im Sleep-Modus (siehe Screenshot)! Wieso? Indiz dafür ist pConnect, welche man eh nie einsetzen soll, oder skripte die nicht richtig beendet wurden!

Kennst du das Problem? Wie behebt man es? Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort!

Danke...und schönen Sonntag!


----------



## F4RR3LL (9. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß das mein Beitrag nun nicht lieb ist .. habe mal gelesen was du bisher so geschrieben hast, wenn ich das so weiterspinne würde ich sagen ... 
nimm was anderes .. nutz kein ispconfig ... keine Ahnung was besser sein soll.. aber nimm das andere ..


----------



## flaggschiff (9. Mai 2010)

Ich finde ISPConfig eigentlich ganz gut! Bin machmal auch ein bissl Forsch, ich weiß, aber ich will nun endlich ein laufenden Server haben! Und überall hängt es und das bringt mich schnell aus der Ruhe. Zu mal ich noch 6 Tage habe bis der alte Server abgeschalten wird.

Find die Bedienung ganz gut und bietet mir alles was ich brauch! Ich bin eher Programmierer als Admin, und weiß alles was ich machen muss um den Server sicher zu machen, jetzt klemmts nur halt an der Einrichtung des Webservers!

Das ist ja auch das letzte Problem was ich habe, danach läuft ja nun alles!?

Gibt es eine Lösung für mein Problem?

Danke


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2010)

Du hast garkein Problem mit ISPConfig, außer dass Du das setup nicht verstanden hast und so einiges durcheinander bringst. Deswegen sollte man den Ball lieber etwas flach halten und erst mal fragen ansatt irgenwelche Behauptungen mit pconnects usw aufzustellen. Damit sagst Du mehr über Dein Linux Wissen als über ISPConfig.

Der User ispconfig ist nicht nur ispconfig, das ist Dein ganzes System also z.B. postfix amavisd, pure-ftpd usw. Von den ganzen Usern ist möglichweise ein einziger von ISPConfig falls Du gerade eingeloggt bist, ansonsten sind es 0 User von ISPConfig.

Zu Deinem Problem, Du musst einfach nur die max connectons in der my.cnf rauf setzen. Das ist grundsätzlich z.B. bei größeren Mailservern notwendig die mit virtuellen Usern arbeiten, ganz unabhängig von ISPConfig.


----------



## flaggschiff (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde versuchen etwas sanfter zu werden ;O)

Aber die max connections höher zu setzen kann doch auch nicht die lösung sein, oder? Auf meinem Server ist ja noch garnix los, und er verschleudert schon alle Connections! Wenn ich den Server online gehen lassen, hab ich ca. 500-1000 User gleichzeitig drauf, das würde er dann mit sicherheit nicht mit machen, egal wie hoch ich den Wert setze.

Ist es bei dir bzw. den Anderen genauso mit den Connections?

Guten start in die Woche...


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2010)

Für ein nicht genutzes System sind das zu viele. Bei mir sind auf einem produktiven mailserver mit meherern hundert Accounts so um die 90 Verbindeungen offen.

- Welche genaue ISPConfig Version verwendest Du?
- Hast Du das Passwort für den ispconfig User irgendwann mal manuell geändert?


----------



## flaggschiff (10. Mai 2010)

Hey,

ich nutze die Version 3.0.2.1.
Ich habe jetzt mal ein Projekt mit nicht so vielen Usern rüber genommen und getestet, dort werden die Prozesse sofort nach beendigung wieder entfernt.
Das ist ja schon mal was.

Ich hab außerdem festgestellt, das in der php.ini mysql nicht definiert war, was ich als standard von älteren Versionen her kenne.
Ich hab dort allow_persistent erstmal auf Off gestellt, um pconnects zu verhindern, wahrscheinlich versuchen einige dieser Dienste persistente Verbindungen aufzubauen!

Ich beobachte das jetzt erst einmal, ob das wieder auftritt.

Password für den ipsconfig user hab ich nicht geändert!

Mir ist noch aufgefallen, das ISPConfig sich nicht richtig ausloggt wenn die Session abgelaufen ist und ich mich nicht abgemeldet habe. Eigentlich sollte ich ja dann wieder zum Login gelangen, oder?

MfG


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2010)

> Mir ist noch aufgefallen, das ISPConfig sich nicht richtig ausloggt wenn  die Session abgelaufen ist und ich mich nicht abgemeldet habe.  Eigentlich sollte ich ja dann wieder zum Login gelangen, oder?


Wenn Du Deinen Webbroser zumachst, dann kommst Du auch wieder zum login. Wenn nicht, ist die Session natürlich nicht abgelaufen da sie grundsätzlich im aktuell offenen Browser fensetr per ajax requests offen gehalten wird.


----------



## flaggschiff (10. Mai 2010)

Noch eine kleine Frage am Rand zu mydns. Beim Server-Start wird mydns nicht gestartet, muss es immer manuell starten, obwohl es mit chkconfig eingetragen ist. Ich denke mal das geht nicht weil mysql später gestartet wird als mydns. Wie kann ich das ändern, dass mydns nach mysql startet?

Dann ist der Server soweit perfekt eingerichtet, Ok den Mailversand hab ich noch nicht getestet


----------



## Burge (10. Mai 2010)

einfach die zahlen anpassen im startscript name


----------



## flaggschiff (10. Mai 2010)

"startscript name"


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2010)

/etc/init.d/mydns

siehe auch

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/5/


----------



## flaggschiff (10. Mai 2010)

danke. und was meint er genau mit zahlen?
runlevels?


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2010)

Schau mal hier

http://www.tuxhausen.de/kurs_init.html

bzw auch hier

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...runlevels+linux&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------

